# My 75 Gallon African Cichlid Mix (One Year Later...)



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Started to work on my new 75 Gallon Cichlid setup over the weekend. This is going to replace my current 58 gallon which is a little over crowded. I bought a second hand stand from another member and I did some work on it over the past two days. The following pictures shown my progress:


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice stand. You have such a good set up. Is this tank #8 for you...?

Your Red Empress and Yellow tail you sold me are all doing well and growing nicely....thanks for the great looking fish and the opportunity to see a really great set up...


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

*New Update*


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

great job! would like to see your new tank next time!
i cant remember how many tank u have already!!
i guess #7 ...


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Some new pictures*

Finally got everything up and running.

Here are some hardware info:
- 75 Gallon Tank
- Custom built wood stand
- Custom cut glass hood
- Marineland LED light fixture
- 2 x Aquaclear 110 HOB filter
- 1 x 150 watt stealth heater
- and of course, LOTS OF FISH!

Here is my specie list:

Malawi Species
- Cyrtocara Moorii (Blue Dolphin)
- Protomelas Taeniolatus (Red Empress)
- Fossorochromis rostratus
- Copadichromis Borleyi (Orange Tail Kadango)
- Nimbochromis livingstonii (Livingstoni Cichlid)
- Pseudotropheus Acei (Yellow Tail Acei)
- Aulonocara Stuartgranti (Rubin Red Peacock)
- Aulonocara Korneliae (Blue Gold Peacock)
- Dimidochromis Compressicieps

Tanganyika Species
- Cyphotilapia Frontosa Burundi
- Altolamprologus Compressiceps (Gold)
- Altolamprologus Calvus (Black)
- Neolamprologus Brichardi 
- Neolamprologus Leleupi 
- Variabilichromis Moorii
- Tropheus Duboisi
- Tropheus Chipimbi

Other Species
- Clown Pleco

Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

That looks great. What is the fish in the 5th photo from the bottom??


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

That is an Orange Tail Kadango. Cheers!


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, very nice....Congrats on the tank...


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

That LED fixture looks sweet!

What and how do you feed them to ensure everyone gets food?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

I feed them a mix of 3 sizes of NLS two times a day, but I can't ensure all of them get enough food. The pellets usually gone before they even sink to the bottom. Sometimes I feed them lettice, they can probabaly get enough lettice since it can't be eaten that fast.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

*A few pictures of my Electric Blue Cichlid and Leleupi*

Electric Blue


















Electric Blue - Holding Female 









Leleupi


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice set up, where do you usually get your cichlids from if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Excellent pics! Love the pic of the female holding, helps me when I look closely at my cichlids as to when they are holding or not!


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy_NDN said:


> very nice set up, where do you usually get your cichlids from if you dont mind me asking.


Mostly from this forum. I used to buy a lot of baby fish and grow them.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Excellent pics! Love the pic of the female holding, helps me when I look closely at my cichlids as to when they are holding or not!


Glad my pictures helped.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Very nice. I like the black back ground. Brings out the fish's colour more. Nice job!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

awesome, i notice your getting those LED fixtures on all your tanks now, looks great!
btw, in the second pic on the first page, what are those different colored round objects in the hob filter??


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

PS: i love the altolamps!


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> awesome, i notice your getting those LED fixtures on all your tanks now, looks great!
> btw, in the second pic on the first page, what are those different colored round objects in the hob filter??


Ha, those are dollar store kitchen scrubbers. Six for a dollar, works great and way cheapter than biomax.

I only have one of those LED lights and I don't like it. The light produced is too yellow. Now I put it onto my discus tank since there are drift woods in there and the water will be yellow anyway.

How are your fishes doing?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Cichlid2010 said:


> Ha, those are dollar store kitchen scrubbers. Six for a dollar, works great and way cheapter than biomax.
> 
> I only have one of those LED lights and I don't like it. The light produced is too yellow. Now I put it onto my discus tank since there are drift woods in there and the water will be yellow anyway.
> 
> How are your fishes doing?


doin pretty good, cyps keep getting more color, are yours getting any yet??
i was thinking of getting one of those led fixtures on boxing day but u just talked me out of it hehe

btw its looking like i have 2 males and a female so if yours dont get any color soon we can probably safely assume you got 3 females and just trade one of your females for one of my males if you like.

PS can you post some pics of your goby cichlids? im really curious how theyre lookin  thx


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the gobys and cyps.
To me, they still look the same as day 1. Maybe just because I look at them everyday and don't notice any difference.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

YES!! AWESOME goby pics lol!!
thanks for posting


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

im still hoping your gobies pair up and you get fry eventually  can you see any differences between the 3 yet?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well one is a little larger than the other two. That's about the only difference.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

A new tank shot of my 75 Gallon


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

*One Year Later...*

One Year Later...


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I love this tank! It looks great. I got the clay pot idea from looking at this tank a while ago - thanks.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

dang!!! that tank looks awesome!! lol! the blues on the fish really pop!!

@mferko, good to see you back on!


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice! What a nice combo of fish, the colours are great!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

great looking tank...all the fish looking bright and colourful.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

i assume you got new zaires?

and nice auto feeder we got the same ones  haha

also, did you sand down the original paint on the stand?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> i assume you got new zaires?
> 
> and nice auto feeder we got the same ones  haha
> 
> also, did you sand down the original paint on the stand?


Yes, there are a few zaires in the tanks.

The stand got no paint when I got it so I simply just paint it


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

really nice, what kind of zaire? moba?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> really nice, what kind of zaire? moba?


A couple of Kimtubas and three Mpimbwes.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Fantastic looking tank, very nice pictures!


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

rich16 said:


> Fantastic looking tank, very nice pictures!


Thanks, I bet your tank looks great too!


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Great looking tank! Your pictures are amazing too, what kind of setup do you use?


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet, those fronts really did some major growing, any plans on going to a frontosa only tank?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Stoogie said:


> Great looking tank! Your pictures are amazing too, what kind of setup do you use?


If you mean setup for photo, this is what I use:
Telescope Lens usually in the 180-200mm range
ISO 500
Large aperture and fast shutter


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

DAN O said:


> Sweet, those fronts really did some major growing, any plans on going to a frontosa only tank?


That was the plan since day one! Need to get a big enough place to have multiple big tanks...


----------



## madcow (Nov 26, 2010)

beautiful tank! i love how everything is so dark and then you got your cichlids and the white sand.the colors really pop! great tank!


----------

